

Show HN: Simple metro-styled todo app (need feedback) - sergeytubin
http://besttodoever.com/

======
sergeytubin
Yep, yet another todo list web-app. Tailored to my needs, maybe someone else's
too. I made it so that it doesn't even require signing up to try to make it
easier to understand whether you want it or not. Thanks in advance for any
feedback.

